
Most of What You Read on the Internet Is Written by Insane People - Reedx
https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/9rvroo/most_of_what_you_read_on_the_internet_is_written/
======
anoniuyiu33412
I would agree to a certain point, but I wouldn't take the "all people is
crazy" too seriously, given the growing number of confirmed to be true
-previously tin-foil hat- theories.

Remember the "the government is intercepting EVERYTHING worldwide" from the
2000s? Awesome, I didn't thought it was feasible to do actually, but there are
some quite smart(er) folks out there.

Remember that at some point many people knowing first-hand untold no-public
truths started to share bits here and there in Internet, that years later were
confirmed -with solid evidence- by themselves or other people.

------
pphysch
Ironic that this post is coming out of the Internet-Rationalist movement,
which IME the participants are infamous for putting out huge amounts of
written content of questionable merit.

I'm not exactly sure what the relevance of the producer/consumer ratio is,
especially for digital content. There are popular people with hundreds of
millions of fans. There are active bloggers with 0-10 monthly readers.

